# My P99 Experience



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Today I went down to the range and rented a P99. I'm not sure which trigger it had and all that stuff, but I loved it. I'm not one to really listen to as a credible source as I have not been shooting long and have tried a very limitied number of handguns.

I liked it better than the Glock I shot on Wednesday. The Glock just kinda feels light to me. The P99 fit my hand very well. I also shot extremely well (based on my previous shooting. Not comparable to any experienced shooters.) This was the first gun where I had a definite grouping of shots. I'm usually all over the paper, but I had 9 consecutive shots where all the holes were touching. For me that is great.

At the end I had 6 round remaining and loaded them up. I just wanted to see what would happen so i shot them all quickly without any real aiming. Boy was i suprised. 5 rounds in a tight group with the 6th a lil high and left, but no more than 1" from the others.

Overall i was very happy with the feel and shooting characteristics of the P99 as an inexperienced shooter.

I do have one question about it. This will indeed show my lack of knowledge, but if you don't ask you will never know. With the mag release, perhaps my thumb is not long enough, but i have to lose my grip to pull it. Am I supposed to use my index finger? That seemed to work a little bit, but felt wrong. I guess it takes some getting used to.

Next on my list is the Springfield XD.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Use your trigger finger to work the mag release. I had the same issue the very 1st time I used it...

Was the trigger consistent like a Glock? (with a small decocker button)

Or was it SA/DA? (with a larger decocker button)

My hands are not the steadist because of other issues... But, I shoot the best groups ever w/ my P99 and Sw99 compared to other guns...


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Use your trigger finger to work the mag release. I had the same issue the very 1st time I used it...
> 
> Was the trigger consistent like a Glock? (with a small decocker button)
> 
> ...


To tell you the truth I have absolutely no idea. All I know was that it was the 9mm version and it was green which looks so much better than the black. 

If i knew what to look for I probably would be able to tell you. Sorry i'm still new at this.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, anyway .... glad ya enjoyed it so much 

I'm going shoot mine tomorrow... Its the main gun I shoot usually....


----------



## Inatree (Aug 26, 2006)

I know what you mean about fitting the hand, Mine points like my finger, I can draw it and point and those big Meprolight sights seem to fall together right on target. Its the best handling handgun Ive ever held. That mag release does take some getting used to but its pretty fast once you get used to it.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm sure I will rent it again soon so i can get a better look at it and go over it a little more. I had the girlfriend with me and she wasn't a happy camper. last time I'll make that mistake. 

Yes the sights on it are very nice. very easy to get lined up. The glock wasn't too bad, but the Walther sights blew it away.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I keep the stock sights on all of mine. I don't even bother getting nightsights. For range use, the stock sights rock  :smt071


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

I rented it again last night and shot 100 rds. I got progressively better.

Ship: It is the QA trigger. I asked and they didn't have one with the DA for me to try out and see what it was like though.

Walther P99QA at 7 yds.









































Yeah... on this last one don't mind that one down at the bottom. I knew I shouldn't have pulled the trigger on that shot.:smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, that last one is very good.

I don't shoot any compact as well as the fullsize - I believe it is due to the sight radius. I shoot the fullsize P99 better. But, I do shoot the P99 compact better than my HK USP compact.

You probably would have done better on the A/S trigger - I do't really like the QA trigger myself. It is too heavy.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't know much about the gun your shooting. All I can say is keep it up youngman you are doing a fine job. Keep trying other guns and see how they do. I'll tell you a little secret, I think you have found the gun for your needs already. Good luck.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you Baldy.

I'd like to try a 1911 model out next and am not so sure of the selection they have there so I will have to see next time. I am also going to try out a USP if they have that as well.

Ship: I wish they would have had the different ones in stock. They didn't even have any new ones in stock to sell people.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Too bad you aren't in the area. I have a USP compact too 

And U can rent a fullsize SW99 (a P99 clone) here in my town w/ the A/S trigger....


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

They have another P99 in the .40. I'll have to ask them if it is another style, but judging by the conversation with the guy behind the counter they were both the QA


----------



## Lnd Svyr (Jul 23, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> I'm sure I will rent it again soon so i can get a better look at it and go over it a little more. I had the girlfriend with me and she wasn't a happy camper. last time I'll make that mistake.


Been there and done that! Coming home from some family thing out of town I stopped by a large gun dealer. The wife didn't like the looks of the place from the outside so I knew, even though she said go ahead, not to bother going in (I'm on year 23 of my life sentence). So the next day I hopped in the car and made the 120 mile round trip without her. Best damn day I've had in a long while. Think I'll do it again!:mrgreen:


----------

